# Types 3 / 6 / 9 and losing touch with yourself



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Loss of self, yes. After I de-converted from Christianity, my whole reason for being, I attached onto my empathy for others. Now I feel bad for others 99% of the time and don't think I should care about my own issues. I don't know if I can find myself again because I have very little motivation to change--since all the nice, helpful people think about others, and all the selfish, whiny brats think about themselves, and I don't want to be a brat.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Kito said:


> Types in the attachment triad (3, 6 & 9) tend to adapt to something else in order to feel comfortable. 3s adapt to be whatever type of person or image is needed in their environment, so they will be accepted. 6s align their beliefs and ideas with those of an authority or external system to feel secure within it. 9s go along with the wishes and desires of others so they don't rock the boat.
> 
> In the process of doing this, it's easy to lose touch with who you really are. If your type is in the attachment triad, how have you experienced this 'loss of self'? Do you think there's an easy way to find who you truly are again?


I've experienced it as one big distraction from where and who I really want to be. Not wanting to offend others (intentionally) leads you into saying and doing things you're not really comfortable with and can lead you astray.


----------

